# Congestion charge to get to Abbeywood Caravan Club site.



## 88944 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

I managed to battle my way onto the Caravan Club site today and successfully booked a bank holiday weekend at Abbeywood.

As I am a country hick with no experience of the big city, will I have to pay any London congestion charge to get to the site?

Regards,
Ian


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

trigano said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I managed to battle my way onto the Caravan Club site today and successfully booked a bank holiday weekend at Abbeywood.
> 
> ...


Congestion charge, its all on there including routes round the congestion zone and one route through centre , North/South and vice versa.

http://www.cclondon.com/


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

trigano said:


> As I am a country hick with no experience of the big city, will I have to pay any London congestion charge to get to the site?


Hi fellow hick :wink:

check out this post:

Link <<<

Mike


----------



## 106003 (Jul 21, 2007)

Which way will you be going into London?


----------



## 88944 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the prompt replies. It will be M40 and M25 to Junc 2 then.
Regards,
Ian


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Abbeywood CC site is in the congestion charging zone. If you have a euro III compliant mh or euro IV then you will be ok.


----------



## 106003 (Jul 21, 2007)

Abbey Wood is not in the congestion charge zone. I assume we are talking Abbey Wood London SE2
your best bet would be if you are coming via Dartford Bridge head towards London on the A2 and take either the Bexley/bexleyheath exit or go on to the next exit which is Blackfen/sidcup/welling
But Abbey Wood is definately not in the congestion zone.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

trigano said:


> I managed to battle my way onto the Caravan Club site today and successfully booked a bank holiday weekend at Abbeywood.


Remember that the charge does *not* apply on weekends, Bank Holidays, or the working days between Christmas Day and New Year's Day.

See attached, which is the official TFL faq document.

Dougie.


----------



## keithfw (Jul 14, 2007)

It may not be in the Congestion area but what about red Kens LEZ - both CC sites are well within that!!!


----------

